# Separates.... It's the future.



## DrPhanster (Dec 17, 2012)

Well, my future anyhow. 

I've been pushing everything through an Onkyo TX-NR929, which was antiquated the year after it was released as they won't/can't update it to support Dolby Atmos/DTS:X. I won't lie, I'm a little disappointed by that and I'm not sure I'm going to buy another Onkyo for the time being. I'm looking at switching to separates for a 7.1.4 or 7.2.4 Atmos system and a totally separate tube system and speakers for my turntable. My starting budget is around $2000.00. I'm looking at a combination of the Outlook or Emotiva 7 channel and 5 channel amps, and not sure what to go with for the pre. I know that a standard a/v receiver is an option, I would just want HDR support. I've also thought about sinking the money into a pre/pro and going real cheap on amps. Maybe one of those 12 channel amps used for multi-room audio just to start? Any thoughts?

TIA


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

To be honest $2k is a tough budget if your wanting to go separates. Don't bash Onkyo about the Atmos/DTSX upgrade. That requires new hardware and can't just be a firmware upgrade so every manufacturer had the same issue. Same goes for the new HDMI 2.whatever.

Those multi room amps usually have too little output to use for this purpose as well so Outlaw or Emotiva are your only options in the budget your looking at.


----------



## DrPhanster (Dec 17, 2012)

"That requires new hardware and can't just be a firmware upgrade so every manufacturer had the same issue."

I knew the HDMI upgrades required new hardware, I thought the Atmos/DTS:X was just new processing on the software side. Thanks for clarifying that. 

"Those multi room amps usually have too little output to use for this purpose as well so Outlaw or Emotiva are your only options in the budget your looking at."

Do you have any opinions on the Emotiva XMC-1? 
Alternatively, I'm thinking about sinking my starting budget into a receiver that does everything I want, then adding amps later on.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Emotiva as with any of the "Boutique brands" tended to be behind in technology. By the time they usually come out with the newest features like Atmos and HDMI 2.2 they are a year or more late.

Receivers with pre-outs tend to be much mor feature rich and sound as good as any of the higher end boutique ones do and can be had for less money. Personally I would do like many of us do and buy a two or three channel amp and just power the mains and centre and let the receiver do the rest. This will off load the main load from the receiver and then have no issues.


----------

